# Compressus



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Just checking, he was Identified as a Compressus


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Forehead strongly suggests compressus, but sparkly scales suggest sanchezi. Got a better shot without flash? Can you see any barring or prominent irregular belly scutes?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I would definately say sanchezi...


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ANDONI said:


> View attachment 171272


Oh yeah s. sanchezi unless the scutes say other wise!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Ja said:


> View attachment 171272


Oh yeah s. sanchezi unless the scutes say other wise!
[/quote]

This fish is from Eastern Brazil it's not a Sanchezi.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

ANDONI said:


> View attachment 171272


Oh yeah s. sanchezi unless the scutes say other wise!
[/quote]

This fish is from Eastern Brazil it's not a Sanchezi.
[/quote]
I had a Sanchezi from Eastern Brazil, bought from George. Frank explained to me that because it isnt normally found there doesnt mean it isnt there. I was doubtful that yours was a Sanchezi until that last shot. I have to agree with the masses here on Sanchezi.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I actually think I see some barring in that last picture. That and the shape say S. compressus to me.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I actually think I see some barring in that last picture. That and the shape say S. compressus to me.


The identification was Compressus by Frank, I just was double checking now that he got a litttle bigger. Thank you Grosse Gurke.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i was thinking sanch on the first pic but i saw some barring as well on the second pic so im gonna say comp


----------

